# Need help with new aquascape



## Brown (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello all,

I got into the hobby 2-3 years ago with my Fluval Edge and haven't really gone as far as adding some plants here and there. Over time my tank has started to look boring and outdated. So, I need help and suggestions with planning my new aquascape. 

I have been looking into Iwagumi style scapes and love the simple aesthetic, but I have a few questions regarding the possible limitations with my current setup. I have a Fluval Edge (6g) w/ the "upgraded" 42 LED light that usually comes with the 12g Fluval Edge. I do not have any CO2 setup but my friend has a Fluval Mini CO2 system that he isn't using that he's willing to give me to start. I have also read up on creating a DIY Paintball system but I'm having a hard figuring out what parts I need and getting around the expensive regulators.

I would like to have a nice carpeting plant but HC seems out of my tanks league with the semi-stock light but Monte Carlo was recommended a few times. Anyone have any other suggestions for carpeting plants? I currently use Fluval Stratum as my substrate and I'm wondering if I should stick with it or change to something else that will help benefit my plants more. Is it a requirement to use nutrients/fertilizers, if so what should I be looking into?

Thanks for taking the time to help me out!

TL;DR

Looking to redo Fluval Edge (6g), currently have a 42 LED light taken from a 12g Fluval Edge and I'm using Fluval Stratum substrate. Looking for info/suggestions on the following:

Limitations using with my current setup (tank, lighting, substrate, possibility of CO2, use of nutrients/fertilizers)
Any tips or info regarding a DIY Paintball CO2 System (Any suggestions for "cheap regulators")
What kind of carpeting plant I should look into (Is it possible to grow HC or Monte Carlo?)


----------

